# Leather interior care question



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is the first car I've owned to have a leather interior. I just got my new GTO about three weeks ago. It's an '06 CGM Black Interior M6. I'm wondering if there are any suggestions as to the best product to use to clean and conidition the leather. I tried a Meguiar's product today and it left one of my seats looking like I put Soul Glow all over it. So if there's something else that does a great job and keeps the leather looking dry instead of greasy, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I use lexol. At first it looks a little oily but I put extra conditioner on the seats and let it soak in for a couple hours before I drive it.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Zaino Leather In A Bottle is awesome stuff. High quality product, does NOT leave your seats greasy and smells just like leather. I highly recommend the stuff. 
www.zainobros.com


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I definitely give both products a try and see which works best for me.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

lkynmbr3 said:


> This is the first car I've owned to have a leather interior. I just got my new GTO about three weeks ago. It's an '06 CGM Black Interior M6. I'm wondering if there are any suggestions as to the best product to use to clean and conidition the leather. I tried a Meguiar's product today and it left one of my seats looking like I put Soul Glow all over it. So if there's something else that does a great job and keeps the leather looking dry instead of greasy, please let me know. Thanks


KODIAK MINK OIL LIQUID CREAM from Canada On Ebay!


----------



## gojiragoat (Apr 25, 2006)

I've used Leatherique for leather care on my cars for years. It takes some work to do, but IMHO the results are worth it. There are a lot of good products out there though.


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have this car for a long time, so it'll give me plenty of time to find what's right for me. Thanks again for all of the advise.:cheers


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

Lexol hands down. That has been the secret of car guys for years. I love Zaino have not tried the leather, but saddle products from Lex are proven.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I tried the Meguiar's too (wipes) and wasn't very pleased with it--too shiny. I did wipe it down with a rag, though, and it looked much better.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep the car out of the sun and vacuum the seats well every month or two. Be sure to get the crap that can accumulate down by the seams. If you do that, wiping your seats down isn't necessary. 

If you have to park your car outside during the day -- Lexol every 90 days.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

i used those wipes and they must have been dried out,,i swear it was like using nothing?? I am going to do the saddle soap stuff myself,,always worked better in the past than anything else i have tried?


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks :cheers


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Lexol conditioner.

I don't even think there needs to be a discussion about it. Try it and you'll see. Best results for me were to vacum the seats and then wipe them down w/ a warm damp cloth and mild soap (I use a little bit of dish detergent). Then use a microfiber cloth and go to town w/ the Lexol applying even thin coats and rubbing in well. I usually go over the 2 front seats twice w/ it letting it sit about 15 minutes between applications. The back seats I do once I hardly ever use them. The wheel I'll even do 3 applications.

You'll see use lexol...it can even all but restore messed up leather


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

flyer469 said:


> I am going to do the saddle soap stuff myself,,always worked better in the past than anything else i have tried?


Please Google "Saddle Soap Myth," take a look at what comes up and go from there.


----------

